# Big Swole Said She Barged Into Cody's Office and Demanded The Diamante Storyline



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

What a hypoctire lol. Big fucking Swole is the last person in this world who should talk about twitter representation loll


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I've gotta say that even though I'm not the biggest fan of Swole, I really applaud her for this. AEW seems like a very "pitch heavy" promotion. As in, if you pitch something, they will listen to it. We need more women going to bat for their ideas, if we're going to get more storylines and less random matches in the women's division.

Also, is the implication here that Cody Rhodes books Dark and Elevation, not Tony Khan?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Ugh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Right now she's saying she has no idea why the women don't get time. She thought it was the numbers at first. "Right now it feels like AEW is Toy Story, Tony Khan is Andy, and we get a new Buzz Light-year every week." Holy shit 🔥🔥🔥*


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

She can safely go to fuck herself! An absolutely untalented piece of trash


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I wonder how long it took Cody to realize who she was?


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

And yes, maybe you should give push to wrestlers for their talent and not because they are black? Hollywood is already dead because of this SJW shit and if wrestling goes this way it will have the same fate!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Representation is important and absolutely an issue. My biggest problem with Swole and the "I'm rooting for everybody Black" mentality is that it doesn't leave room for critique. Sometimes Black wrestlers, Black-led TV shows, movies by Black directors, etc, are going to be the drizzling shits, but it can feel like a cardinal sin to point that out. I totally want to see more opportunities (especially high-profile ones) for Black wrestlers. Should those opportunities go to Big Swole? Probably not. Not because she's Black but because she's a dud once the bell rings.

Good on her for asking for a storyline and a chance, I think that's a great sign of initiative and that she genuinely cares. Now it's on her on to prove that she can run with it and that's where I'm less optimistic.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Hopefully they release her soon


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Why is she STILL trying to play the race card?

That's been her whole thing since she started in AEW. 2020 and 2021 have been the most successful in terms of black talents coming to prominence and she's still acting like blacks and women are opressed in wrestling. Meanwhile in WWE Reginald and Bianca get far more screen time than people like Roode, Djokovic, Elias, Ryker, and plenty of others Id rather see on TV more.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Right now she's saying she has no idea why the women don't get time. She thought it was the numbers at first. "Right now it feels like AEW is Toy Story, Tony Khan is Andy, and we get a new Buzz Light-year every week." Holy shit 🔥🔥🔥*


Sounds like she’s not happy there


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

december_blue said:


> Representation is important and absolutely an issue. My biggest problem with Swole and the "I'm rooting for everybody Black" mentality is that it doesn't leave room for critique. Sometimes Black wrestlers, Black-led TV shows, movies by Black directors, etc, are going to be the drizzling shits, but it can feel like a cardinal sin to point that out. I totally want to see more opportunities (especially high-profile ones) for Black wrestlers. Should those opportunities go to Big Swole? Probably not. Not because she's Black but because she's a dud once the bell rings.
> 
> Good on her for asking for a storyline and a chance, I think that's a great sign of initiative and that she genuinely cares. Now it's on her on to prove that she can run with it and that's where I'm less optimistic.


It looks like she got punished because look how long she lasted in the battle Royal


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I listened in the chat. Someone who I don't recognize is saying

_"why you talkin shit? you supposed to be lifting yo people up!!" _

then

_"we need to take action and complain. the people who get things done are people who take action!" _

and then something about supporting black owned businesses. (I will not support a business simply because the owners are black. I'll support it if the product and service is good).

I have no clue who that is or what this is about. Only reason I joined at first was because Mustafa Ali was in the chat but he isn't speaking.

later they started promoting a match between Swolle and Tasha Steele (who Im not familiar with)

and this consisted of Tasha Steele cutting a promo saying _"Big Swolle I didn't wanna do this here but I gotta say Ima whoop yo ass, Ima whoop yo ass!!" _


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

december_blue said:


> Representation is important and absolutely an issue. My biggest problem with Swole and the "I'm rooting for everybody Black" mentality is that it doesn't leave room for critique. Sometimes Black wrestlers, Black-led TV shows, movies by Black directors, etc, are going to be the drizzling shits, but it can feel like a cardinal sin to point that out. I totally want to see more opportunities (especially high-profile ones) for Black wrestlers. Should those opportunities go to Big Swole? Probably not. Not because she's Black but because she's a dud once the bell rings.
> 
> Good on her for asking for a storyline and a chance, I think that's a great sign of initiative and that she genuinely cares. Now it's on her on to prove that she can run with it and that's where I'm less optimistic.


*I'm with you. I'm not automatically going to be a fan because you're Black, but if you're clearly better than everyone and getting screwed out of opportunities (Sasha from 2016-2019) then I'm going to be vocal about that. However, it's still interesting to hear her perspective and the perspective of the AEW women backstage with no filter.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Maybe Swole would appear more on TV is she showed signs of improvement.

I said it numerous time the major flaw of black wrestlers is that they are really good wrestlers but with no character.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Neither big, nor swole. Let Jade Cargill squash her in 7 seconds on Dynamite and “future endeavour” her immediately after it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

A lot of contracts in AEW come to term before the end of the year and most of them will not be renew so i think it's fair to say that Swole will not be All Elite for a long time.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Big Swollen Ego


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

She’s lucky to have a job tbh. Hugely limited in the ring, without showing much (if any) signs of improvement.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Pointing out that black talent has been historically misused is a legitimate gripe. You don't rectify that issue by hiring and pushing someone who is utter garbage just because they're black. Big Swole sucks, she's incredibly lucky to be employed by a national promotion.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> I've gotta say that even though I'm not the biggest fan of Swole, I really applaud her for this. AEW seems like a very "pitch heavy" promotion. As in, if you pitch something, they will listen to it. We need more women going to bat for their ideas, if we're going to get more storylines and less random matches in the women's division.
> 
> Also, is the implication here that Cody Rhodes books Dark and Elevation, not Tony Khan?


no promotion should be handing out storylines to trash talent that no one cares about that are not over. aew already has enough problems hiring trash people because they know someone as is


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

whats a twitter space? I clicked the link and it said I couldn't join because I didn't have an account or something. 

who are most of these people!?

this has been a very confusing experience and I've now realized I'm an old man.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

She's the absolute worst


----------



## stingr23 (Feb 11, 2008)

Time to Future Endeavor her


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> whats a twitter space? I clicked the link and it said I couldn't join because I didn't have an account or something.
> 
> who are most of these people!?
> 
> this has been a very confusing experience and I've now realized I'm an old man.


*Yeah, you need an account to join, but the space is over now. It's basically like a giant group chat with voice enabled. There were over 360 people in there, a lot of which being from the industry.*


----------



## THeWrestling-TsirhcItna (Aug 28, 2021)

Saw her wrestle in the Mae young classic.

Wasn't impressed.

I'd take Alicia fox over that midget any day.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Time to kick this bratty, entitled, zero-talent locker room cancer to the curb.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

While I would agree with folk Swole isn't the best talent, I'd counter Britt wasn't either at the beginning of AEW. Yet she was given plenty of time on Dynamite to find her character, get her mic skills together, and improve in ring. Britt is the only woman in the division who's never inexplicably disappeared from TV. Even when Britt was injured she got a fuck ton of TV time. 

And representation is important, but it's a hard thing to master. Having a bunch of minorities on the roster doesn't mean much if they're doing nothing of note. But same time you don't want to push awful talent just to fill a quota. But the same time you got to put talent that need improvement in an environment to improve. Swole shouldn't have to pitch a story, the booker's should be giving her a stoty


----------



## Finner (Dec 3, 2020)

Ever notice how the black performers with talent don't rely on the race card?


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Swole is awful. Like not good at all.


----------



## HeadOfTheTable420 (Sep 5, 2021)

Big Swole is a fucking joke. Tony needs to start releasing people and she should be first on the damn list


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Wrong thread


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Should be one of the company’s first releases, IMO.


----------



## DVontel (Sep 29, 2017)

Krin said:


> Why is she STILL trying to play the race card?
> 
> That's been her whole thing since she started in AEW. 2020 and 2021 have been the most successful in terms of black talents coming to prominence and she's still acting like blacks and women are opressed in wrestling. Meanwhile in WWE Reginald and Bianca get far more screen time than people like Roode, Djokovic, Elias, Ryker, and plenty of others Id rather see on TV more.


Gotta be one boring person to rather see Jaxson Ryker & Bobby gawd damn Roode than Bianca. Good Lord.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Krin said:


> Why is she STILL trying to play the race card?


Probably because that's all she can do to make sure she doesn't get drowned out by Jade.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm with you. I'm not automatically going to be a fan because you're Black, but if you're clearly better than everyone and getting screwed out of opportunities (Sasha from 2016-2019) then I'm going to be vocal about that. However, it's still interesting to hear her perspective and the perspective of the AEW women backstage with no filter.*


Do you think she deserves an opportunity?


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Jesus. I'm sick of the whole race bs. Hire and push people based on talent, not to fill a quota. She doesn't get an opportunity because she's fucking trash, not because she's black. The minute people stop involving race In everything, the better their lives will be.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Do you think she deserves an opportunity?


*I think the three strikes match deserved to be on Rampage at least. It would have made her look a lot better in many people's eyes, as I expected after seeing it.*


----------



## Makish16 (Aug 31, 2016)

2 Asian women and 1 black woman have already been aew women's champions, I don't understand her gripe and Jade is going to rule the division within a year

There are a ton of POC in aew and wwe but talent will always be the number 1 factor in pushes 

Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

jobber81 said:


> Big Swollen Ego


big swollen forehead


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

december_blue said:


> Representation is important and absolutely an issue.


Representation is NOT important

People getting put into positions based on talent and ability is. 

Fuck representation. The people obsessed with it are racists. NORMAL people don't care about a person's skin color. We don't care if the people getting the spotlight are black, white, Asian, or whatever. We only care if they are talented and deserve to be there. SJWs are all racist because they are OBSESSED with people's skin color and NEVER stop talking about it. The rest of us DON'T CARE about people's race or skin color.


----------



## FromPartsUnkown (Sep 9, 2021)

Hopefully they release her. Never liked her and her ring name is beyond wack. She's not even swole.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> no promotion should be handing out storylines to trash talent that no one cares about that are not over. aew already has enough problems hiring trash people because they know someone as is


I mean this whole storyline took place on the Youtube shows, which are mainly there for people like Swole to get better. Also, it makes it easy to skip if you aren't interested in it. I was watching live and the views did jump from 16k to 19k for this match. And normally, Dark and Elevation hover around 13-14k viewers I'd say.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

She is Absolutly garbage. She talks pretty tough for a borderline enhancement type of talent. Good riddance.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Jade Cargill, Red Velvet, Kiera Hogan, Thunder Rosa, Nyla Rose etc, All POC have been featured a ton lately. What is Big Swole smoking? There has never been a time where people of colour have been this represented in pro wrestling across all companies. Men and women.

If she’s concerned solely with black women then isn’t that the definition of racism? Black above all? Uhhh okay. Get This borderline enhancement talent out of here.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Jade Cargill, Red Velvet, Kiera Hogan, Thunder Rosa, Nyla Rose etc, All POC have been featured a ton lately. What is Big Swole smoking? There has never been a time where people of colour have been this represented in pro wrestling across all companies. Men and women.

If she’s concerned solely with black women then isn’t that the definition of racism? Black above all? Uhhh okay. Get This borderline enhancement talent out of here.


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

Rich Swann was Impact champion not too long ago. That Bianca girl was women's champion and Lashley is still the current WWE champion. I'm sure Jade Cargill will be AEW women's champion sooner than later too. Not sure what she's complaining about here...


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Makish16 said:


> 2 Asian women and 1 black woman have already been aew women's champions, I don't understand her gripe and Jade is going to rule the division within a year
> 
> There are a ton of POC in aew and wwe but talent will always be the number 1 factor in pushes
> 
> Sent from my SM-T860 using Tapatalk


You see, I'm a left leaning guy. I really am. I don't hate the whole social justice thing.

But the real redpill is that when they are talking about POC, what they REALLY mean is Black People.
It doesn't matter that two Japanese ladies are former champions, that two Mexican guys just won the tag team title yesterday, It doesn't matter that a transgender woman was one of the last person eliminated last battle royale.
As long as they are black, it doesn't really matter for representation.


----------



## phatbob426 (Feb 6, 2010)

was it after Big Swole barging into Cody's office that Brandi sent out that ridiculous tweet about black wrestlers not getting love?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I love Big Swole.

Absolute heat magnet and I love seeing people cry over her every move on this forum and twitter.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Right now she's saying she has no idea why the women don't get time. She thought it was the numbers at first. "Right now it feels like AEW is Toy Story, Tony Khan is Andy, and we get a new Buzz Light-year every week." Holy shit 🔥🔥🔥*


Haha, fuck yeah! Big Swole!



The Legit DMD said:


> *I'm with you. I'm not automatically going to be a fan because you're Black, but if you're clearly better than everyone and getting screwed out of opportunities (Sasha from 2016-2019) then I'm going to be vocal about that. However, it's still interesting to hear her perspective and the perspective of the AEW women backstage with no filter.*


This is how it should be.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

And so it begins.

This is what happens when TK convinces talentless wrestlers, who have no business being on national TV, that they are good enough to be on national TV.

Then he brings in new talented wrestlers, who deserve to be on national TV, and demotes the talentless ones to the YouTube shows and they start to revolt.

Swole is talking like she’s been done over by AEW when she should be thanking her lucky stars that she got on national TV in the first place as she’s the drizzling shits.

This has nothing to do with race, she’s just sour that she isn’t the person getting the push. I fully expect the same thing from other talentless, classless clowns like Janela too.

That toy story analogy is gold though 😂😂😂


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

jobber81 said:


> Big Swollen Ego


Okay now the name makes sense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The big question is always

will she understand if other Black wrestlers then get the chance, like Hobbs, Dante, Lee and she doesn’t?

because talent and ability also plays a part. If she is happy that others get that spotlight, go for it - but understand your own spot too

like… I agree with her… Put Jade on TV more


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Good on her for doing the minimum of approaching Cody + whoever else with a story. That's what we've heard needs to be done from most talents since day one in AEW.

As for the black issue, Jade and Hobbs don't seem to have an issue with not appearing on TV or getting stories, no? Scorpio Sky didn't despite his, let's be nice and say, average ability. Swole wants to be on TV and to get opportunities? Work for em. Maybe try to improve yourself and, as Swole did, pitch story ideas. Don't just scream about made-up bullshit.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Swole and Steelz of all people lol. 
They're both lame clichees, bring nothing to the table really, and should be happy that they're being featured on any program at all.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Maybe Swole would appear more on TV is she showed signs of improvement.
> 
> I said it numerous time the major flaw of black wrestlers is that they are really good wrestlers but with no character.


WDYM "no character"?

You think "generic black woman with an attitude" is not a character? Yea neither do I. Fuck em.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Thomazbr said:


> You see, I'm a left leaning guy. I really am. I don't hate the whole social justice thing.
> 
> But the real redpill is that when they are talking about POC, what they REALLY mean is Black People.
> It doesn't matter that two Japanese ladies are former champions, that two Mexican guys just won the tag team title yesterday, It doesn't matter that a transgender woman was one of the last person eliminated last battle royale.
> As long as they are black, it doesn't really matter for representation.


Well fuck them then. It should be about talent not your race. This bs about "I deserve special treatment because of my race!" Is exactly what it is, bs.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

TheDraw said:


> I love Big Swole.
> 
> Absolute heat magnet and I love seeing people cry over her every move on this forum and twitter.


Fuck her and that race baiting bs. Sucks so bad she gotta resort to racial bs.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Haha, fuck yeah! Big Swole!
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it should be.


This comment proves that this guy Chip is a joke and critiques only based on hate for AEW. Jesus.

Like she has any reason here...


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Arkham258 said:


> Representation is NOT important
> 
> People getting put into positions based on talent and ability is.
> 
> Fuck representation. The people obsessed with it are racists. NORMAL people don't care about a person's skin color. We don't care if the people getting the spotlight are black, white, Asian, or whatever. We only care if they are talented and deserve to be there. SJWs are all racist because they are OBSESSED with people's skin color and NEVER stop talking about it. The rest of us DON'T CARE about people's race or skin color.


This feels like an outsized reaction but ok.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So are any of the "race doesn't matter only talent does" people going to explain why Britt was allowed to dominate TV time even back when she was considered a shitty face that couldn't wrestle? Britt was allowed to work through her issues on the main roster with top talent. Not saying Britt didn't eventually find her footing, but we all know Britt wasn't soaking up TV time in the early days because she was talented.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> So are any of the "race doesn't matter only talent does" people going to explain why Britt was allowed to dominate TV time even back when she was considered a shitty face that couldn't wrestle? Britt was allowed to work through her issues on the main roster with top talent. Not saying Britt didn't eventually find her footing, but we all know Britt wasn't soaking up TV time in the early days because she was talented.


Big Swole had several oportunities and she always was annoying and talentless. She can´t argue about lack of oportunities.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Big Swole had several oportunities and she always was annoying and talentless. She can´t argue about lack of oportunities.


Challenge accepted 

Outside of the Britt feud when Britt was injured which got more time than Shida who was the champ. What are these several opportunities Swole got, and I ask you to not name one off matches, but actual time in a feud on Dynamite where she got to actually grow as a wrestler, character, and promo?

Keep in mind Britt got more TV time than the first 3 women's champions Riho, Nyla, and Shida combined. Again not knocking her because she's a great character right now. But she was actually allowed to develop in the pressure cooker that is live TV, the other women even the champions didn't get that.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Challenge accepted
> 
> Outside of the Britt feud when Britt was injured which got more time than Shida who was the champ. What are these several opportunities Swole got, and I ask you to not name one off matches, but actual time in a feud on Dynamite where she got to actually grow as a wrestler, character, and promo?
> 
> Keep in mind Britt got more TV time than the first 3 women's champions Riho, Nyla, and Shida combined. Again not knocking her because she's a great character right now. But she was actually allowed to develop in the pressure cooker that is live TV, the other women even the champions didn't get that.


Nothing comes to mind tbh but that feud with Britt was absolutely awful.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Swole vs Baker was a better feud than Baker vs Nyla or Kris, tbh.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Big Swole sucks! lmfao... like its funny how fucking delusional she is. Tasha Steelz is pretty cool, but I honestly don't watch wrestlers to get a lecture on black excellence no offense. If I wanted to hear so I would watch one of those speaker types. Not that Im criticizing them, Im just saying. Big Swole needs to do some steroids because Im a skinny ass recovering drug addict and I look like I can out lift her.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Challenge accepted
> 
> Outside of the Britt feud when Britt was injured which got more time than Shida who was the champ. What are these several opportunities Swole got, and I ask you to not name one off matches, but actual time in a feud on Dynamite where she got to actually grow as a wrestler, character, and promo?
> 
> Keep in mind Britt got more TV time than the first 3 women's champions Riho, Nyla, and Shida combined. Again not knocking her because she's a great character right now. But she was actually allowed to develop in the pressure cooker that is live TV, the other women even the champions didn't get that.


She had almost 50 matches in AEW, and in 49 she was bad. On promos the only thing that she says is "I'm gonna whoop your ass" type of things, her entrance is the most annoying in all AEW. 
She had some time of because Crohn's post Britt feud and her push was held because of that maybe.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> Representation is NOT important
> 
> People getting put into positions based on talent and ability is.
> 
> Fuck representation. The people obsessed with it are racists. NORMAL people don't care about a person's skin color. We don't care if the people getting the spotlight are black, white, Asian, or whatever. We only care if they are talented and deserve to be there. SJWs are all racist because they are OBSESSED with people's skin color and NEVER stop talking about it. The rest of us DON'T CARE about people's race or skin color.



hey man at least we got Troy Apke now at cornerback!

"
This comment proves that this guy Chip is a joke and critiques only based on hate for AEW. Jesus.

Like she has any reason here... "


he is to AEW boards what Big Swole is to AEW... when i see both i go "wtf are you even doing here?"


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

There is at least 10 - 15 women ahead for her right now.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nothing comes to mind tbh but that feud with Britt was absolutely awful.


And that didn't keep Britt of TV after did it?



ProjectGargano said:


> She had almost 50 matches in AEW, and in 49 she was bad. On promos the only thing that she says is "I'm gonna whoop your ass" type of things, her entrance is the most annoying in all AEW.
> She had some time of because Crohn's post Britt feud and her push was held because of that maybe.


And Britt had a fuck ton of stinkers and injuries, but yet she was allowed to grow on TV wrestling the better workers and getting full stories. Swole wrestling randos on Dark is hardly a similar chance. Now again why was Baker allowed to grow on Dynamite and not wallow on Dark like all the other women?

Now name the actual feud Swole had a chance.to grow in?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Challenge accepted
> 
> Outside of the Britt feud when Britt was injured which got more time than Shida who was the champ. What are these several opportunities Swole got, and I ask you to not name one off matches, but actual time in a feud on Dynamite where she got to actually grow as a wrestler, character, and promo?
> 
> Keep in mind Britt got more TV time than the first 3 women's champions Riho, Nyla, and Shida combined. Again not knocking her because she's a great character right now. But she was actually allowed to develop in the pressure cooker that is live TV, the other women even the champions didn't get that.


Well, Swole seems to be a barger. I myself, for instance, don't take kindly to bargers and if you barge into my office too often, you can certainly barge right off. Maybe Britt is no barger? She sure doesn't seem to need to.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

La Parka said:


> Swole vs Baker was a better feud than Baker vs Nyla or Kris, tbh.


Dude. The cinematic match in the dental clinic was one of the most embarassing things AEW ever did and should be just erased from their history.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> So are any of the "race doesn't matter only talent does" people going to explain why Britt was allowed to dominate TV time even back when she was considered a shitty face that couldn't wrestle? Britt was allowed to work through her issues on the main roster with top talent. Not saying Britt didn't eventually find her footing, but we all know Britt wasn't soaking up TV time in the early days because she was talented.


It might be as simple as Britt had friends in the right places? Or maybe they saw the talent in her - in which case they've been proven correct. Either way I don't see it as a race based decision. 

I do think there's a fine line between getting a healthy representation on your show - which is definitely important - and putting people in positions just to fill a quota. The issue with Swole in particular is 95% of us agree she's not very good. Jade Cargill on the other hand has something about her (mainly the look/presence at this stage) and is being presented strongly. Shida, Riho, Rosa and Rose have all been presented pretty strongly too, because they deserve it more for their talents. The Lucha Bros have just become tag champs etc. So there is some diversity. 

Side note - ironically we also get comments like 'too many Japanese wrestlers' or 'they don't speak good English' which I don't personally agree with - but it's difficult to keep all of the people happy, all of the time. 

Like I said, it is important to try to represent different people and cultures on a mainstream TV show - it's just that Swole is probably not the best spokesperson for that movement.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Maybe Swole would appear more on TV is she showed signs of improvement.
> 
> I said it numerous time the major flaw of black wrestlers is that they are really good wrestlers but with no character.





Kopros_The_Great said:


> WDYM "no character"?
> 
> You think "generic black woman with an attitude" is not a character? Yea neither do I. Fuck em.


Above is a great study on how character is perceived amongst race and acceptance. Britt being an already been done before cocky heel, but with teeth = character. MJF being an already been done before rich dick head= character. Darby being a seen before emo guy = character. Sammy being a seen before cocky heel/face= character. Jungle Boy being just white and a Luke Perry's son= lovable face with potential


Folk like Bianca and Swole being fiery faces = sassy generic black woman, I don't think they work as faces lol


Not to say there aren't bland charisma less black wrestlers like Cedric, Ember, and Scorpio. But it's clear what's considered relatable charisma definitely has a cultural barrier.


Kopros_The_Great said:


> Well, Swole seems to be a barger. I myself, for instance, don't take kindly to bargers and if you barge into my office too often, you can certainly barge right off. Maybe Britt is no barger? She sure doesn't seem to need to.


So what do you suggest she do when the folk booking her have nothing for her, just shut up and do nothing? Let me guess if she did that and complained you'd call her lazy for having no ideas? Imagine being upset at somebody showing drive.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> It might be as simple as Britt had friends in the right places? Or maybe they saw the talent in her - in which case they've been proven correct. Either way I don't see it as a race based decision.
> 
> I do think there's a fine line between getting a healthy representation on your show - which is definitely important - and putting people in positions just to fill a quota. The issue with Swole in particular is 95% of us agree she's not very good. Jade Cargill on the other hand has something about her (mainly the look/presence at this stage) and is being presented strongly. Shida, Riho, Rosa and Rose have all been presented pretty strongly too, because they deserve it more for their talents. The Lucha Bros have just become tag champs etc. So there is some diversity.
> 
> ...


But that's the thing, though if you're Swole what of merit at the time can you point to on why Baker was allowed to have her growing pains in the spotlight getting more TV time than the champs, even the ones that spoke English? 

Swole could definitely use ring work, anybody sane would agree with that. But how does she and Jade and hell lets throw in Abadon, Ford, Anna Jay, and the Bunny (just to throw race out for a second) get better in ring and as characters when they're tucked away on Dark mostly wrestling unsigned or very green talent to little views?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> But that's the thing, though if you're Swole what of merit at the time can you point to on why Baker was allowed to have her growing pains in the spotlight getting more TV time than the champs, even the ones that spoke English?
> 
> Swole could definitely use ring work, anybody sane would agree with that. But how does she and Jade and hell lets throw in Abadon, Ford, Anna Jay, and the Bunny (just to throw race out for a second) get better in ring and as characters when they're tucked away on Dark mostly wrestling unsigned or very green talent to little views?


I'm just guna find it hard to bag on the Britt push when she's turned out to be such a roaring success. Very few people take off like she did and it's hard to imagine that Swole (or many of the others) would have done. As fans we only see a few minutes on screen each week whereas those behind the scenes have a better idea of where the talent is. Also, she's well connected so that probably helped lol

I do agree that there are cases where talent hasn't been given as much opportunity to shine and that can be an issue. I'd include Shida, Riho, maybe Sammy G, Starks etc. AEW need to make sure they use what little time they have wisely, which will always be a balancing act - some successes and some failures.

But this all started out as being about race and I don't necessarily see it that way. If anything the issues are around time management and maybe nepotism IMO - I'd agree they can do better in that regard.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Above is a great study on how character is perceived amongst race and acceptance. Britt being an already been done before cocky heel, but with teeth = character. MJF being an already been done before rich dick head= character. Darby being a seen before emo guy = character. Sammy being a seen before cocky heel/face= character. Jungle Boy being just white and a Luke Perry's son= lovable face with potential
> 
> 
> Folk like Bianca and Swole being fiery faces = sassy generic black woman, I don't think they work as faces lol
> ...


You can ask for time on T.V. or you can demand it. One of those options will be taken more kindly to than the other.
And my problem with their character is not that they're sassy black women, it's that they're generic sassy black women. Their whole personality is "being a black woman". It's about as bland as Griff Garrison's "I'm a handsome blonde dude" or being the son to someone who used to matter back in the day...


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> So are any of the "race doesn't matter only talent does" people going to explain why Britt was allowed to dominate TV time even back when she was considered a shitty face that couldn't wrestle? Britt was allowed to work through her issues on the main roster with top talent. Not saying Britt didn't eventually find her footing, but we all know Britt wasn't soaking up TV time in the early days because she was talented.


Because fans on here thought she was a shitty face, the actual professionals in the company thought otherwise.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Isn't getting talent time in the ring the reason why Dark or Elevation exists in the first place?


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

What’s lost in all of this is that there are so man POC being featured. All deserving. You know why? They all are marketable, they all are good in the ring and have a presence about them.

swole is off putting to the max, you can just see the entitled attitude on her. Her name sucks, her presence and promo aren’t close to being good enough and therefore she has no marketability.

the cold hard facts is Britt Baker has the look and the promo that backs it up. She doesn’t just spout worn out jargon time after time. The question is, what is Big Swoles character?The only swole about her is her ego it seems.

she should go to WWE if she is so upset.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> So are any of the "race doesn't matter only talent does" people going to explain why Britt was allowed to dominate TV time even back when she was considered a shitty face that couldn't wrestle? Britt was allowed to work through her issues on the main roster with top talent. Not saying Britt didn't eventually find her footing, but we all know Britt wasn't soaking up TV time in the early days because she was talented.



She sucks and always will and people don't like her. Just except that fact and move on. There is nothing more to it.

People are tired of this bullshit.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She makes Brandi Rhodes look like Asuka.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Get rid.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> She makes Brandi Rhodes look like Asuka.


more like she makes Brandi look like a mix between Mildred Burke Medusa and Ronda Rousey


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nickademus_Eternal said:


> > Hire and push people based on talent, not to fill a quota.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I'm just guna find it hard to bag on the Britt push when she's turned out to be such a roaring success. Very few people take off like she did and it's hard to imagine that Swole (or many of the others) would have done. As fans we only see a few minutes on screen each week whereas those behind the scenes have a better idea of where the talent is. Also, she's well connected so that probably helped lol
> 
> I do agree that there are cases where talent hasn't been given as much opportunity to shine and that can be an issue. I'd include Shida, Riho, maybe Sammy G, Starks etc. AEW need to make sure they use what little time they have wisely, which will always be a balancing act - some successes and some failures.
> 
> But this all started out as being about race and I don't necessarily see it that way. If anything the issues are around time management and maybe nepotism IMO - I'd agree they can do better in that regard.


Britt definitely killed it with her opportunity. She'd be an idiot not to take it. But the main point is she was given the opportunity even when she wasn't good and was allowed to grow. Others haven't been given much time to do the same, especially in her division. And whatever the reason is, well isn't a positive for the company. She pretty much has been allowed to outshine everybody even when she wasn't champ. 



Kopros_The_Great said:


> You can ask for time on T.V. or you can demand it. One of those options will be taken more kindly to than the other.
> And my problem with their character is not that they're sassy black women, it's that they're generic sassy black women. Their whole personality is "being a black woman". It's about as bland as Griff Garrison's "I'm a handsome blonde dude" or being the son to someone who used to matter back in the day...


So what makes it not generic to you? What would be the acceptable version for you



shandcraig said:


> She sucks and always will and people don't like her. Just except that fact and move on. There is nothing more to it.
> 
> People are tired of this bullshit.


Yeah she ain't great, neither was Britt. Yet she was given time to find her footing, make mistakes, and grow on Dynamite with the better talent on the roster.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Big Swole is so easy to dislike, she just oozes entitlement and misplaced arrogance. She has a sympathetic back story but it's completely lost because she appears to be such an awful human being with few redeeming characteristics.

On the face of it that should make her a decent heel, but honestly, it's go away, skip to the next match heat - X-Pac heat if you will. Even hearing her music makes my heart sink as it means she is about to appear. been lovely not seeing her on the TV shows for a good half year or so.

Maybe they should go all in and make her an entitled and un self aware millennial female heel in character too, which would certainly get heat from your Incel section of the AEW fan audience! As a babyface - she has no chance whatsoever.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Britt definitely killed it with her opportunity. She'd be an idiot not to take it. But the main point is she was given the opportunity even when she wasn't good and was allowed to grow. Others haven't been given much time to do the same, especially in her division. And whatever the reason is, well isn't a positive for the company. She pretty much has been allowed to outshine everybody even when she wasn't champ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're under looking what was already there. You gotta stop making excuses. She had a character that people liked right away despite Mayne not being well around the edges. In fact there is no one in aew that us as good of a presence as her. They saw it in her and she improved but she was already in from the start.

Swole on the other hand is simply a character that isn't getting over and there is nothing wrong with that. Most of the women are not over, it's just reality


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


>


Because I'm not scared.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> You're under looking what was already there. You gotta stop making excuses. She had a character that people liked right away despite Mayne not being well around the edges. In fact there is no one in aew that us as good of a presence as her. They saw it in her and she improved but she was already in from the start.
> 
> Swole on the other hand is simply a character that isn't getting over and there is nothing wrong with that. Most of the women are not over, it's just reality


You do remember that Britt absolutely flopped as a face? Yet she was given the opportunity to work through it and find a character on TV right. I mean why else do you think she went heel, unless you think they pulled a Vince and went "hey your killing it as a face, you're a heel now". 


You say most the other women aren't over, but realistically how do they get over tucked away on Dark not having any chance to do legit feuds that feature matches, promos, and chance for character growth?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> You do remember that Britt absolutely flopped as a face? Yet she was given the opportunity to work through it and find a character on TV right. I mean why else do you think she went heel, unless you think they pulled a Vince and went "hey your killing it as a face, you're a heel now".
> 
> 
> You say most the other women aren't over, but realistically how do they get over tucked away on Dark not having any chance to do legit feuds that feature matches, promos, and chance for character growth?



You won't let it go. Can't you except that she's not liked and move on. No one cares what she has to say


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> You won't let it go. Can't you except that she's not liked and move on. No one cares what she has to say


I'm just pointing out fair logic that isn't based on "well I don't like things she says and she can never be good because I've decided so". 

You can't decry her and others for not being over or talented. Then point at Britt as a bastion of improvement when she is the only woman given the opportunity to make such vast improvements by doing meaningful things.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Everyone on here rabidly calling forSwole to get fired, I wonder if they'd have that same furious passion if Julia Hart, Anna Jay, or Jamie Hayter did something similar hmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Ockap said:


> Everyone on here rabidly calling forSwole to get fired, I wonder if they'd have that same furious passion if Julia Hart, Anna Jay, or Jamie Hayter did something similar hmmmmmmmmm...


*TayJay and Bunny/Penelope were just having absolute shit tier Diva cat fights on TV and no one said a word because they could jack off to it. Those girls will never get the same energy for obvious reasons.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

big swole fucking sucks.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Maybe Big Swole just sucks? I love Red Velvet and Jade Cargill.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Seriously.. why's she a babyface? I have been saying this since I first laid eyes on her. 

I want to see how she is as a heel before saying she sucks. As a babyface she sucks sure, she seems like a natural heel.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> So what makes it not generic to you? What would be the acceptable version for you


I dunno man. An actual personality that is based on more than sass? How specific do I have to get?

Like Kiera Hogan for instance. To you there may not be a difference between the three, but to me Kiera is the standout by a long mile. I can't quite put my finger on it, but Kiera's character is more defined and she doesn't come off as nothing but a clicheed, self entitled cunt full of hubris all the time. I'm not saying Kiera is a main event talent, but Tasha and Swole pale in comparison.

Maybe I'll have to try to explain it in a different color, since color seems to be what people want to see: Neither Anna Jay nor Tay Conti have gripping characters. Outside of being somewhat sporty, hot blonde chicks (not that I myself find them particularly hot, mind you), they have nothing going for them, and that's why I think they should not be getting a whole lot of T.V. time, if any at all. They're green and boring, and if they start demanding more than they deserve, I'll shit on them as well. Same goes for Ivelisse and Diamante. Statlander, too, is walking on thin ice with her stupid alien-gimmick, but at least she has one.

Britt, however, is a real character, and so are women like Thunder Rosa, Jade Cargill, Rosemary, Jessicka Havok or Brandi - and I don't even like Brandi. Shit, even fucking Allysin Kay has more personality in her pinky than the bland wastes of On-Air-Space that Swole, Tasha, Jay and Tay are.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Ockap said:


> Everyone on here rabidly calling forSwole to get fired, I wonder if they'd have that same furious passion if Julia Hart, Anna Jay, or Jamie Hayter did something similar hmmmmmmmmm...


Sure man, no problem. I will say it right here and right now: Neither Tay nor Anna Jay deserve all the praise that the thirsty, thirsty virgins in this forum shower them with.
They are bland, insecure, and boring, and the only purpose they serve is being eye candy for neckbeards to jerk off to. Off to dark with them.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

This thread won’t leave the homepage and at a glance I keep reading it as “*Big Swole Said She Banged In Cody's Office…”*


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I dunno man. An actual personality that is based on more than sass? How specific do I have to get?
> 
> Like Kiera Hogan for instance. To you there may not be a difference between the three, but to me Kiera is the standout by a long mile. I can't quite put my finger on it, but Kiera's character is more defined and she doesn't come off as nothing but a clicheed, self entitled cunt full of hubris all the time. I'm not saying Kiera is a main event talent, but Tasha and Swole pale in comparison.
> 
> ...


Kiera Hogan only has a job because she’s married to Diamanté


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Kiera Hogan only has a job because she’s married to Diamanté


I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

This one just came to my mind first after I saw this thread...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Such a delusional entitled un realistic statement to make


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Fearless Viper said:


> This one just came to my mind first after I saw this thread...


Yes. Yes, Brandi, you are just missing it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> I dunno man. An actual personality that is based on more than sass? How specific do I have to get?
> 
> Like Kiera Hogan for instance. To you there may not be a difference between the three, but to me Kiera is the standout by a long mile. I can't quite put my finger on it, but Kiera's character is more defined and she doesn't come off as nothing but a clicheed, self entitled cunt full of hubris all the time. I'm not saying Kiera is a main event talent, but Tasha and Swole pale in comparison.
> 
> ...












Idk They come off like the face and heel side of the same coin Swole just ugly lol


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Idk They come off like the face and heel side of the same coin Swole just ugly lol


Yea that's the weird thing about Kiera. Her latest performances were way worse than her early showings. I enjoyed her when she was a face in Impact, but her heel work leaves a lot to be desired. I believe I've read some article about her having personal issues and being in a slump mentally, which would explain a thing or two about her ... phasing out.

I wouldn't even call Swole ugly, it's her personality that is off-putting to me. She comes off as this self-entitled twat but at the same time it all seems so forced with her. I will admit though that in the video you linked she wasn't quite as terrible as I'd like to remember her to be. Maybe she's just not a good actor.


----------



## 752865 (Sep 11, 2021)

Cant stand swole or her husband.


----------

